# Manta Ray find.



## ALLEY OOP (Oct 14, 2016)

Yard sale Manta-Ray. Paid $40.00 bucks. Built march of 1971. Great condition, should clean up nice. Nothing bent. Only thing I see missing is three of the four pedal reflectors are gone. Tires are dry rotted, need replacing. Any recommendations where to get replacement tires?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice find......I couldn't pass on that for $400 either


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 15, 2016)

40 bucks great deal been looking for one myself


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 15, 2016)

The rare silver; plus, a really straight seat stripe! Fantastic score/price.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 15, 2016)

I bought a nice used slick on e-bay earlier this year for ~ $100. I have a nearly new chain tread tire I took off... not a bad look; but, not OG. I saw a guy with two NOS OG slicks for $400. each. I haven't searched for front rubber....


----------



## Gordon (Oct 15, 2016)

Awesome deal. I have the same bike and paid 4 times what you did just for a seat.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 15, 2016)

Care to tripple your money. LOL. You can get tires from Art Werks Bikes Shop I buy from him all the time never had a problem. Send him an email and let him know what you are looking for.
artwerksbikeship@yahoo.com


----------



## ALLEY OOP (Oct 17, 2016)

Appreciate the response. So far it's been a really enjoyable restore. Everything has come apart like it should, with no headaches. All the chrome is polishing up fantastic. Getting ready to work on the stick shift. I think it would be hard to clean it up without messing up the shifter stickers. Should I be very careful and retain the original stickers? Or, should I buy some new stickers. Water transfer, or some vinal stickers? My guess is the water transfer. What ya think?


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 18, 2016)

What a deal, want to double your money........


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 18, 2016)

ALLEY OOP said:


> Appreciate the response. So far it's been a really enjoyable restore. Everything has come apart like it should, with no headaches. All the chrome is polishing up fantastic. Getting ready to work on the stick shift. I think it would be hard to clean it up without messing up the shifter stickers. Should I be very careful and retain the original stickers? Or, should I buy some new stickers. Water transfer, or some vinal stickers? My guess is the water transfer. What ya think?



If you are careful them decals will be fine. Just mild soap and water. No chemicals!
Lee.....


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 19, 2016)

I use Scratch Out by Kit on the decals. It gets rid of the yellowing and will not harm the decal.


----------



## ALLEY OOP (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you guys. Ill try both methods. First the soap and water. Then the scratch out.


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 14, 2016)

Want to sell it? Name your price...


----------

